# Feeding syrup



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

I put some syrup out for my hive yesterday as its in the 50s all week here. When feeding syrup and it dips below freezing at night, should I take the syrup off the hive after sundown and put it back the next day or just go ahead and leave it out there? I just don't want to harm them of the temps are cooler then they should be for the syrup through the night. 
Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm leaving mine on but mine is above the cluster and inside the hives.
Plus I can't spend all day going around and putting syrup on then going back in the evening to take it off.

 Al


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok. The only feeder I have currently is a entrance feeder so that is what I am using. I o lay have the 1 hive so it wouldn't be a hard thing for me to do. Just curious


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have entrance feeders too, I just put an empty deep on top of my hive and put the entrance feeder inside that along with some pollen sustitute and probiotic mixed in powdered sugar. The inner and outer cover then go on the top. I keep an eye on the night temps and if it gets too cold will remove the syrup before sundown.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

With the temps dropping into the mid to upper 40s, should I take the syrup off?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No, leave it on. only worry when it is going to get in the mid 30's.

 Al


----------

